
The tech backlash is real, and it’s accelerating - gshakir
https://www.theverge.com/interface/2019/9/17/20869495/tech-backlash-nyt-rob-walker-antitrust-privacy
======
rvz
Interesting to see such a fueled reaction against the tech industry by those
wanting to regulate it. If that's going to happen, then I guess this may be
signalling the beginning of the end of a long merry-go-round of startups, apps
and crazy acquisitions. Hence why all these unprofitable companies rushing
their IPOs ahead of the prospect of a possible tech regulation.

For those who were lucky enough at the time, congratulations to you. For
everyone else, I have just had a visit with the four horsemen of the
apocalypse and they told me that a recession or a crash in the tech industry
is coming.

Welp, its time to get ye earnings and to get out while you can.

